# All day Canada hunting after Nov. 1st



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

*All day canada hunting after Nov. 1st??*​
YES1848.65%NO1951.35%


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

This was brought up at the G&F Dept. advisory board meeting. What are some thoughts on it??

It was stated as after November 1st it would be all day hunting for Canada geese statewide. This is just an idea and they were just wanting input on the subject.

H2OfowlND


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

No NO No NO NO No No NO NO NO. If you want birds to stay around after that time of year you have to let them rest.

I really don't care about snows since they are not in ND very often so someone might as well shoot them. But if you want honkers to stick around then you have to let them rest some times.

I thought they would have learned about that with the ducks but no. 
Why do we have to pressure everything all the time. What was wrong with Wednesday and Saturday?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

In most circumstances I would say NO, but remember that late in the year sometimes the geese only fly once a day, and it might be from 2 till a couple hours before sunset, making them basically untouchable to decoy hunters. Now I think that November first is way too early, but maybe something like the 15th of November would work. Most guys aren't out hunting anyway that time of year. IMO after mid November, outside of the Missouri, the geese could be gone at any time so you may as well take advantage of them before they leave.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think November 1 is too early to do all-day personally, but I would like to see it done later on in the season. Perhaps after Thanksgiving???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree with it only if its after Dec 1st. A full day hunt before then will only push birds off the Mo', but I think this will also bring in more of our buddies to the east! I like the way it is now! But after the first of Dec is ok by me. Thats when they come out late anyway!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm with Decoyer and Dublkluk.. LAte in the season (after dec.1) the birds do fly later and can be unpredictable...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't want to see the late season turned into a free for all myself. With boats being allowed on the roost (river) I'd prefer to give them a much needed rest! I'm cool with the all day on Wed/Saturday....but not everyday.

My :2cents:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I say leave it the way it is.....I just love watching those majestic birds going out to feed in the afternoon unharrassed...............YEAH RIGHT!!!! 
I say open it up after DEC ! means more birds For me!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I guess my whole logic behind it is what is the point of having 10,000 honkers around in late November, early december if they only go out feeding once a day in the afternoon and you can't take advantage of them. What they should do is talk to hunters in different areas of the state and see where the birds build in the late season and turn them into rest areas.

I should also say that I have never hunted the Missouri river so I can't speak for that, I am just going off of what I have seen from the eastern part of the state in the late season.


----------



## NDHARDCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

H2OfowlND said:


> This was brought up at the G&F Dept. advisory board meeting. What are some thoughts on it?? :withstupid:
> 
> It was stated as after November 1st it would be all day hunting for Canada geese statewide. This is just an idea and they were just wanting input on the subject.
> 
> H2OfowlND


 (There they go thinking again ) I am guessing the people that were at that advisory board meeting are not really interested in hunting Canada geese in the month of December at all. Or they must have money invested in a outfitter or hunting lodge in South Dakota, because you can bet your you know what with that kind of pressure the birds will not be in North Dakota. Two days a week is fine but seven days a week give me and the geese a brake. If they want to hunt all day long how about the last two full weeks in December? By that time of the year I can understand needing all day. But before that if it takes you all day to get your limit you are hunting with to many people, or you might want to invest in some more fishing equipment. :lol: As for are out of state buddies I don't have any personnaly. But I do travel Minn. & Wisc. every week and belive me when they see you are from North Dakota they want information. So I do what any good waterfowler would do and I tell them all the geese left the first week in November.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

NDHardcore :beer:

:sniper: :jammin: 
Banana's got to go!!!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Now this is an interesting question to me. In SD they cancelled closed times of day for all geese for the whole season a few years ago, and it never seemed to make a difference in my area. It was fun to be able to run out in the evening, although we still did 97% of our goosin in the AM.

But this is tied to pressure as well. Of course as you all know, SD has much less NR pressure, which equates to less all day hunting, and less pressure. To me I could see even allowing it all season Wed and weekends, and closing for four of the weekdays. But does that put even more pressure on the ducks??? I dont really think we are pressuring the geese out of the state, just moving them onto innacessable posted ground. Not so with duck, they are on to greener pastures to the south.

This is probably one of those costs to all sportmen of the NR pressure. Remove some of that pressure, and we may be able to open more opportunities for all. Do it now, and we may have a severe impact, sending the geese along behind the greenheads.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

ND hardcore, I agree with what you have said. But whats up with the last part of your post?? You honestly think having some pics on the Web, means I have small mans syndrome??? We've gone over this in other threads, I have seen pics on the web of guys having some good hunts in other places like Conneticut or even Nevada. Does that mean I'm planning a hunt there?? Nope!! No where does it go into detail where our hunts were, Heck alot of mine might have been from Montana!! :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree with Dblkluck, whats up with the singnature? WE post pics cause ALOT of our hunting buddies across the state want to SEE THEM!! :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> :sniper: :jammin:
> Banana's got to go!!!


I personally think the banana is hilarious....funny thing is, I can't even explain why? k:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think I saw Madison dancing like that up in Saskatchewan!!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I think it's the same dance as on the American Wedding movie, the gay bar scene where Stiffler fits in.  

I've gone a round or 2 with the posting of pics on the web, they have come along way from my first complaints and I commend you all.
Dblklk and GB3 have nothing but good tasteful pics of dead birds killed somewhere other than ND. :thumb:

There is a couple of dudes from Bis-Man though that have posted pics and given position, this is who Hardcore is referring too.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

After 10 shots of the Black Zamboooka I was starting to get my groove on!!! Somthing about them canadian woman and the accents..

madison


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn....I thought that was cough medicine!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I obviously have not hunted Canada's here yet but seems to me the way it is now is good. I am just going by what I learned with the snows. You could find birds in a sweat area say at 6pm and leave them for the morning and then you find out that Jimmybumbob came and tried to sneak them and screwed up everything. I think it is good to give the birds the rest in the afternoon and it also makes the decision of scouting/hunting easier.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Man.... I wish everyone caught on to things as fast as you Chopper!!
Nothing more frustrating than having a perfect situation blow up in your face !!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

ABSOLUTELY NOT!! IN FACT, CLOSE DUCKS DOWN AT NOON AS WELL... GIVE THE BIRDS A CHANCE TO REST AND DO SOME SCOUTTING. THE BIRDS WILL BE THAT MUCH EASIER TO HUNT THE FOLLOWING AM. PLUS, THEY WILL STAY LONGER. :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Orrrr, open ducks at noon, Honkers in the mornin' and mallies in the afternoon!! Nothing like shootin' greenheads right before dusk!!

Twilight zone thought!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

After Dec. 1 I think that all day for canadas wouldn't be bad. Late season gesse feed later. In the late season in sota, (back in the day) we had all our good hunts in the evening. St. Croix river style in the late season is consistant.


----------

